# Audi Lanyards.....



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

There needs to be more colour options......just saying  lol

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> There needs to be more colour options......just saying  lol
> 
> J
> xx


There's Black and there's White , I don't understand what other colours are there that matter ? :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT Owners Club said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > There needs to be more colour options......just saying  lol
> ...


Yellow and green :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

purple, pink, blue.......the only colour showing in the shop isnt black, its white with silver trim....

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... uct_id=284

I dont want white with silver?!?

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> purple, pink, blue.......the only colour showing in the shop isnt black, its white with silver trim....
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... uct_id=284
> 
> ...


On no it isn't 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... uct_id=384


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes but I still dont like that one! Looks like I'll be using my Guide Dogs one this weekend  lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Are there ttoc bonnet straps at all? Was looking at getting some TT ones made but no point if they already exist?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Carbon lanyards are selling well check them out HERE


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wallsendmag said:


> The Carbon lanyards are selling well check them out HERE


They are really good I've got mine and love it!

J
xx


----------

